
Dropbox founders personally cashing in on $300M round - ssclafani
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/08/dropbox-founder-liquidity/
======
petervandijck
"Content with cash, and more eager to spend it on homes and on a more balanced
life-style, they may not want to keep driving the company as aggressively."

So I don't understand this thinking. You've built all this value (and a kick-
ass team I would presume) and you're not allowed to take a few weeks off to go
house-hunting or take a vacation? The only good CEO is an underpaid CEO? Jeez.

------
angdis
Is there something more to Dropbox?? 300M round of investment and an
astronomical "fairytale" potential valuation of 10B, OMG AYFKM? For a company
that provides online sync/storage of files??

That said, good for them, how many times do founders get the short end of the
stick?

~~~
shimsham
$10B for FancyFTP (as we call it in the office)? We find this as unsurprising
as the activities of stock markets, banks, hyping writers and people. And
Groupon. And companies. And politicians.

When's the right time to bring my degraded-buckyball communication unit to
market?

------
rs
Congrats to them!!

